# Best chamber orchestras?



## BaronAlstromer

Which do you think are the best chamber orchestras?

I like Nationalmusei Kammarorkester, Drottningholms Barockensemble, 
L’Orfeo Barockorchester and Prague Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Baeron

I would say the ''Deutches Kammerphilharmonie Bremen'' because it is the only one I know and because of its MAGNIFICENT Beethoven symphony Cycle


----------



## annie

I'll never know what makes an orchestra "best" but if you are talking about these days I'd recommend you to check Freiburg Baroque Orchestra's recordings. If not, the first ones that come to my mind are ASMF, English, of Europe, Europa Galante, Scottish, Orpheus. There are also many hand-picked ad-hoc chamber orchestras to keep in mind....


----------



## Celloman

The Orpheus Chamber Orchestra is the only one off the top of my head. They're fantastic.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Some of the great chamber orchestras:

Australian Chamber Orchestra
Avanti!
Brandenburg Sinfonia
City of London Sinfonia
Deutches Kammerphilharmonie Bremen
London Sinfonietta
Orchestra of St John's
Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra
St Paul Chamber Orchestra
Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Sinfonia Varsovia
Swedish Chamber Orchestra
Tapiola Sinfonietta
Uppsala Chamber Orchestra

I personally have to discount the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra due to their (to my ears) sterile and lifeless (although admittedly, technically brilliant) performances, no doubt at least partly due to a lack of conductor.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Delicious Manager said:


> Some of the great chamber orchestras:
> 
> Australian Chamber Orchestra


The only truly magnificent Australian orchestra. I subscribed to their concert season this year and I have been amazed every single time I see them perform! Also their Mozart VC recordings are absolutely stellar, I could not recommend a better set.

London Sinfonietta and Swedish Chamber Orchestra and Deutches Kammerphilharmonie Bremen are also brilliant. To add to the list: English Baroque Soloists, Academy of Ancient Music, Orchestra of the 18th Century, Ensemble InterContemporain.


----------



## Delicious Manager

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> The only truly magnificent Australian orchestra.


I think you should also be very proud of the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra - the best (symphony) orchestra in the southern hemisphere.


----------



## CDs

I really enjoy Scottish Chamber Orchestra conducted by Charles Mackerras.


----------



## joen_cph

Moscow Chamber Orchestra (such as in the recordings with Barshai) should be mentionned
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moscow_Chamber_Orchestra

The Concentus Musicus Wien under Harnoncourt too
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concentus_Musicus_Wien

and the Neues Bachisches Collegium Leipzig, such as in the superb recordings by Max Pommer
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neues_Bachisches_Collegium_Musicum

The Liszt Ferenc Chamber Orchestra is among those that have a definite tendency to be dull, IMO.


----------



## Pugg

Celloman said:


> The Orpheus Chamber Orchestra is the only one off the top of my head. They're fantastic.





CDs said:


> I really enjoy Scottish Chamber Orchestra conducted by Charles Mackerras.


Very good choices :tiphat:


----------



## Bevo

CDs said:


> I really enjoy Scottish Chamber Orchestra conducted by Charles Mackerras.


My personal favorite!! Their interpretations of Mozart's last 4 Symphonies, Piano Concerto, and Clarinet Concerto are sublime!!!! The Haydn and Hummel Trumpet Concertos are excellent as well!!


----------



## Pugg

Bevo said:


> My personal favorite!! Their interpretations of Mozart's last 4 Symphonies, Piano Concerto, and Clarinet Concerto are sublime!!!! The Haydn and Hummel Trumpet Concertos are excellent as well!!


Only the last four Symphonies?


----------

